# Ich stell mich mal vor..



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Huhu ich bin der Lars... 
Mein Char heißt schattenhand Level 60 Schattenpriester
Ich bin 12 Jahre Alt und spiele gerne wow.. aber auch meine freunde
kommen dabei nicht zu knapp.. mit satten 3 Stunden am Tag reicht mir das um beim ZG raid dabei zu sein...
Ich habe jetzt noch kein bild von mir aber ich hoffe, das ich bald eins hab.


Mfg Lars


----------



## RedCorp (5. November 2006)

Hi Kleiner

Ally oder Horde? Server?


----------



## jiron (6. November 2006)

Warum werden Jüngere von vielen eigentlich oft mit "Kleiner" angeredet?
Also ich hab das damals immer _gar_ nicht gemocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. November 2006)

jiron schrieb:


> Warum werden Jüngere von vielen eigentlich oft mit "Kleiner" angeredet?
> Also ich hab das damals immer _gar_ nicht gemocht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Liegt vermutlich an der Körpergrösse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jiron (6. November 2006)

Also das überrascht mich jetzt wirklich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (6. November 2006)

Keine Angst Kleiner, das vergeht schon mit der Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (6. November 2006)

Sorry aber....waYne?


----------



## Oxilitor (6. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Keine Angst Kleiner, das vergeht schon mit der Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schließlich waren alle mal klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist ja nur postgeil. Gestern angemeldet und schon 122 Post's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BattleKa (6. November 2006)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich an der Körpergrösse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also,....ich bin 13 jahre alt , sehe aus wie 16 und höre mich an wie 16/17 :-) wurde mir schon öfters von Leuten gesagt


----------



## Oxilitor (6. November 2006)

BattleKa schrieb:


> also,....ich bin 13 jahre alt , sehe aus wie 16 und höre mich an wie 16/17 :-) wurde mir schon öfters von Leuten gesagt



Foto und Soundfile bitte ;D


----------



## jiron (6. November 2006)

Oxilitor schrieb:


> Foto und Soundfile bitte ;D


Aber wirklich ^^


----------



## Schattenheld (6. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Keine Angst Kleiner, das vergeht schon mit der Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo... sagma... wie kannsu schon 70 auf nem normalem server sein?


----------



## jiron (6. November 2006)

Das is nur'n Fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenheld (6. November 2006)

jiron schrieb:


> Das is nur'n Fake
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diese Buffed.de Leute... erstaunen mich immer und immer wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. November 2006)

Du hast en Satz vergessen:

"Ich habe ADS und spamme deshalb das ganze Forum mit sinnlosen Posts und 5-Wort-Threads zu".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (10. Februar 2007)

lol binn auch 12 und mich juks nicht wenn man kleiner sagt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F.Lohmi (11. Februar 2007)

ok kleiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   xDD
ich bin 13 und werd am 13.mai   14 =)


----------



## Monolith (11. Februar 2007)

Die halbe Communnity ist 12 oder 13 Jahre alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (12. Februar 2007)

F.Lohmi schrieb:


> ok kleiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kk großer ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (12. Februar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Die halbe Communnity ist 12 oder 13 Jahre alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da kommsch mir ja fast wie ne Omi vor *lach*


----------



## Jesusfreak (12. Februar 2007)

was soll ich sagen??
ich bin wohl der durchschnittliche WOW spieler 16 Jahre 10 Klasse.

fühle mich aber auch schon wie nen Opa


----------



## Michelchen (12. Februar 2007)

Ich gehöre mit 13 Jahren zu den 'kleinen'. Obwohl ich größer bin als alle in meiner Familie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (12. Februar 2007)

Jesusfreak schrieb:


> was soll ich sagen??
> ich bin wohl der durchschnittliche WOW spieler 16 Jahre 10 Klasse.



Dann bin ich auch einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (13. Februar 2007)

Binn 1,70m ist doch grooß für 12 oda?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (13. Februar 2007)

Ich schätze das Durschnittsalter der Spieler eher auf 18 Jahren. Zumindest auf meinem alten RP Server gab es wenige Leute die Jünger als 18 waren ... die meisten waren 24 herum. Vielleicht liegt es aber wirklich an der Serverart, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Monolith (13. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Ich schätze das Durschnittsalter der Spieler eher auf 18 Jahren. Zumindest auf meinem alten RP Server gab es wenige Leute die Jünger als 18 waren ... die meisten waren 24 herum. Vielleicht liegt es aber wirklich an der Serverart, keine Ahnung.



Denke genauso. Habe auf unserem PVP realm schon oft was mit Kiddies zutun gehabt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Argh! Während des postens wurd eich von einem Allie gekillt -.- Was man nicht alles für Buffed opfert xD


----------



## Exodos (14. Februar 2007)

jiron schrieb:


> Warum werden Jüngere von vielen eigentlich oft mit "Kleiner" angeredet?
> Also ich hab das damals immer _gar_ nicht gemocht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damals????   Vor 2 Monaten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (14. Februar 2007)

Hmpf .. keiner mehr der sich vorstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geb mal ne kleine Anregung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Name ist Claudia (bitte nur mit Claudi anreden, ansosnten denk ich immer, ich hab was schlimmes angestellt *gg*) bin knackig, frisch, junge 21 Jahre und wohne in Berlin.
Ich zocke zur Zeit World of Warcraft und hab ne süße NE Druidin, level 64 auf Khaz'goroth.


----------



## Exodos (14. Februar 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> Hmpf .. keiner mehr der sich vorstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok dann mach ich mal weiter ich bin der Manuel bin 15 genannt werde ich Mani wohnhaft in Österreich (gaaanz genau: Bundesland: STeiermark, Bezirk: Judenburg und dann noch hintenrum ins Dorf dann rein^^)  gehe auf eine HTL da lernt mann ini bin ledig und hab keine Kinder


Claudi rulez :-)


----------



## Willmasta (15. Februar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Die halbe Communnity ist 12 oder 13 Jahre alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



len schrieb:


> Da kommsch mir ja fast wie ne Omi vor *lach*


/signed




Thoa schrieb:


> Ich schätze das Durschnittsalter der Spieler eher auf 18 Jahren. Zumindest auf meinem alten RP Server gab es wenige Leute die Jünger als 18 waren ... die meisten waren 24 herum. Vielleicht liegt es aber wirklich an der Serverart, keine Ahnung.


Joa is bei uns auffer Horden Seite auch so.
Bei Ally, sry ja ich weiss flame flame, aber is eher nicht sooo ganz der Fall, hatte auch schon einen der Verliess wollte und sich vorstelle:" Hallo ich bin der Marcus und 11Jahre alt"


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Len (15. Februar 2007)

Exodos schrieb:


> Ok dann mach ich mal weiter ich bin der Manuel bin 15 genannt werde ich Mani wohnhaft in Österreich (gaaanz genau: Bundesland: STeiermark, Bezirk: Judenburg und dann noch hintenrum ins Dorf dann rein^^)  gehe auf eine HTL da lernt mann ini bin ledig und hab keine Kinder
> Claudi rulez :-)




w00t!
Seas, grias di Landsmonn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Do hob i grosse Augn kriegt, ois i Österreich glesn hob, nö gressare ois i Steiermark glesn hob.. und ois i dann Judnburg glesn hob.. des is jo fost um die Eck vo mir (Graz) ^^


Gut, nun wieder im lesbaren Worten.

Name: Lena oder Len
Alter: bald n viertel Jahrhundert
Wohnhaft: Ösiland/Stmk/Graz
Job: Jo, wenn ich heut ne Zusage bekomm ^^
Sonstiges: Mutti eines wunderbaren Sohnes (der male UDs und Trolle nich mag, Tauren und NE liebt er lol) und absolute Katzenliebhaberin



Willmasta schrieb:


> Bei Ally, sry ja ich weiss flame flame, aber is eher nicht sooo ganz der Fall, hatte auch schon einen der Verliess wollte und sich vorstelle:" Hallo ich bin der Marcus und 11Jahre alt"
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen



Mh ja, muss dir da Zustimmen.
Ich kenne mehr junge Leute die auf der Allianzseite spielen, auf der Hordeseite (gleicher Server) war der Jüngste dem ich begegnet bin 17 Jahre alt. o_O

Nunja, Alter is relativ ^^


----------



## Pfotenhauer (15. Februar 2007)

Name: Robert
Alter: fast 26
Beruf: Freelancer Beriech Grafik(3D,2D),Audio,Video
Wohnort: Dresden (Zonenkind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Sonstiges: Werd bald Papa und kanns kaum erwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (15. Februar 2007)

Gruppenzwang - also ich auch mal.

Name: Fabian
Alter: 16

Komme aus Niedersachsen bei Wilhemshaven und gehe im Moment und in den nächsten Jahren noch zur Schule (Handelsschule, Wirtschaftsgym, ...)

Sonstiges: Keine Ahnung - fragen!


----------



## Thoa (15. Februar 2007)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Beruf: Freelancer Beriech Grafik(3D,2D),Audio,Video


Kann man davon wirklich Leben? Ich habs nach 11 Monaten aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (15. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> w00t!
> Seas, grias di Landsmonn
> 
> 
> ...




Hob ollas verstaundn 

Wo wonstn genau in graz


----------



## Len (15. Februar 2007)

Exodos schrieb:


> Hob ollas verstaundn
> 
> Wo wonstn genau in graz




Um mal bissle das Offtopic-Land zu betreten *räusper* *alpenkaudawelsch anwerf*

Jo, so ziemli zentral, i was jo net wia gut du di in Graz auskennst owa... wennst ba mir zaus weg gehst bis z'Fuass in zehn Minutn aufm Jakominiplotz, owa! Des muas i dazua sogn, bei mia is schen ruhig, nur oide Leit do.. des anzige Highlight wost do mol host is, wenn ana obkrotzt und die Rettung kummt xD

*alpenkaudawelsch deaktivier*

Jap ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (15. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> Um mal bissle das Offtopic-Land zu betreten *räusper* *alpenkaudawelsch anwerf*
> 
> Jo, so ziemli zentral, ....
> 
> *alpenkaudawelsch deaktivier*



Wahaha, lasst das bitte... denkt an die Norddeutschen, die bekommen hier ja nichts mit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (15. Februar 2007)

OK daunn stö i a amio wieder mei schreibweis um

Soda ok ich hab alles verstanden das mit den alten leuten war schon etwas gemein aber wenn das die wahrheit ist 

Und ne Frage is in der nähe von dir nicht so ein Gams Workshop. Ich bin mal voll auf die HDR Firuren abgefahren


----------



## Len (15. Februar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Wahaha, lasst das bitte... denkt an die Norddeutschen, die bekommen hier ja nichts mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Och menno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war überrascht und erstaunt zu gleich, dass sich hier im Forum jmd befindet der für mich quasi um die Ecke wohnt. Dann wollte er wissen, wo genau ich in Graz wohne und ja.. das wars dann auch ^^



Exodos schrieb:


> OK daunn stö i a amio wieder mei schreibweis um
> 
> Soda ok ich hab alles verstanden das mit den alten leuten war schon etwas gemein aber wenn das die wahrheit ist
> 
> Und ne Frage is in der nähe von dir nicht so ein Gams Workshop. Ich bin mal voll auf die HDR Firuren abgefahren




Rüchtüsch. Den Laden gibts heute noch, merk mir aber nie den Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw gibts da zwei von. Der eine is mehr für Comics, hat aber auch Trading Cards und so Sammelfiguren.. der Andre hat eben mehr Sammelfiguren, Waffen und derartigen Kram. ^^
Hab da mal so nen geilen Drachen gekauft, der auffer Glaskugel hockte... heisse 1,5k Schilling noch... pfoah.. wenn ich heute wüsste wo der is lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (16. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Kann man davon wirklich Leben? Ich habs nach 11 Monaten aufgegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es geht man muss halt ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein. Und bei uns in der ecke gibts nicht soviele die das machen. Mein Hauptauftraggeber z.Z. ist das Frauenhofer Institut (ich glaub Projeke darf ich nicht nennen), die geben einen relativ regelmäßig aufträge und Zahlen ganz gut. Ich arbeite strecken weise auch noch in meiner alten Firma (Verkehrstechnik, Ampeln und so). Man kommt gut über die Runden (leider ohne reich zu werden). Ist auf jedenfall besser als mit Hartz den ganzen Tag zu Hause zu sitzten und WoW zu zocken. sdf


----------



## Thoa (16. Februar 2007)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Man kommt gut über die Runden (leider ohne reich zu werden).


Ja so ging es mir auch, jedoch hatte ich fast gar kein Einkommen mehr am Ende und irgendwann ist auch die Motivation weg, sich jeden Tag wieder aufzuraffen um etwas zu tun, was wieder nur halb soviel bringt wie andere Dinge. Aus diesem Grund arbeite ich ab März wieder fix in einem Betrieb. Selbständigkeit ist trotzdem etwas tolles... nur in diesem Gewerbe in Oberösterreich eine harte Nuss.

Und zu den Grazern: Ich habe alles verstanden. Wir machen mal einen Österreicherthread hier wo wir uns mit unserem Dialekt austoben können. Find des a echt klasse Idee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (17. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> Hab da mal so nen geilen Drachen gekauft, der auffer Glaskugel hockte... heisse 1,5k Schilling noch... pfoah.. wenn ich heute wüsste wo der is lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo die Figuren waren auch nicht billig 20 Figuren 40&#8364;

Und das mit dem Dialektthread find ich cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hey ich komm garnicht genau aus graß ein bisschen weiter nördlich


----------

